# looking for a black GSD breeder



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

So I have done some reserch and I have decided I want a black GSD. Anyone know of some great breeders? I live iin Omaha,Ne and would like to stay around ne, Ia, Co, Ok, SD or KC. But would be willing to drive alittle father for the right breeder. 

I am looking for one that's a family pet but want to do agility with. 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

There is many of them just you need to convince them to sell you black GSD


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Von Hartwin Kennels in Kansas

http://www.crookedcreekranch1.com/index.html in MO


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

H2k said:


> There is many of them just you need to convince them to sell you black GSD


I don't have to convince them, they should convince me that there dog's are what I am looking for. I have a list of questions to ask all breeders.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jasonGSD01 said:


> I don't have to convince them, they should convince me that there dog's are what I am looking for. I have a list of questions to ask all breeders.


I respectfully disagree with your statement. A good breeder doesn't need to convince you that their dog is what you are looking for because they have lots of buyers in line for their breeding. You will however have to convince them that you are capable of providing for one of their babies for the next 10-12 years.

Just curious, do you still have the white GSD?

Also, people would be able to provide good breeders for you if you listed exactly what it is you are looking for in a pup and what your plans are for the dog.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I respectfully disagree with your statement. A good breeder doesn't need to convince you that their dog is what you are looking for because they have lots of buyers in line for their breeding. You will however have to convince them that you are capable of providing for one of their babies for the next 10-12 years.
> 
> Just curious, do you still have the white GSD?
> 
> Also, people would be able to provide good breeders for you if you listed exactly what it is you are looking for in a pup and what your plans are for the dog.


I agree with your statement and when I made my statement I was thinking along the lines of anyone can make a website and sell dogs. They would have to prove to me that what there saying is what I am looking for. And yes i still have the white GSD.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have an Erri z Blatenskeho zamku daughter. Erri is black, so does produce black puppies. My girl is very athletic an agile, as well as social. Little small, but that is fine with me.
If Indianapolis is not too far, you might look into it. Here.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I think h2k was just being sarcastic because he aspires to be a puppy mill and everyone jumped on him in another thread stating that he would need to convince a good breeder why he should have a puppy (or a m/f from same litter to breed later together)

However if you are looking to do agility you definitely want a working line and they tend to have a decent amount of blacks look for working line breeders in those areas (sorry don't know of any off hand) and you might just have to wait a bit for them to produce a black.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I think h2k was just being sarcastic because he aspires to be a puppy mill and everyone jumped on him in another thread stating that he would need to convince a good breeder why he should have a puppy (or a m/f from same litter to breed later together)
> 
> However if you are looking to do agility you definitely want a working line and they tend to have a decent amount of blacks look for working line breeders in those areas (sorry don't know of any off hand) and you might just have to wait a bit for them to produce a black.


Yeah I am in no big hurry. If I have to wait for 3-6 months for the right breeder and pup then I will. 

I have titled a couple GSD in agility, advance obendiance, tracking, SCH and one in hearding. But I really enjoyed the obendiance and agility work and want to focus more towards that.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Here is my breeder where i got my male and female from. She pretty much has them all lol

Kerstone German Shepherds - white, sable, solid black, bi-color

In Abilene,KS.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh and turns out she is having 2 litters within the next 2 to 3 months! ;D Wonderful pedigrees! <3


----------



## GSD-DSG (Nov 3, 2007)

I am going to recommend Adel Haus... I own a relative from their solid black puppies that are listed on their website... They are located in Colorado.. The puppies are from their C-litter. Walker is the sire and Ember is the mother. I own a half brother to Ember (through Xaviera). 

Dawn


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a female from Austerlitz GSD's in Oklahoma. My female is black. She breeds for quality, health and working ability. She will be getting a couple females from my upcoming litter(I hope), but they wont be breeding until and unless they are titled and health checked.

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSD-DSG (Nov 3, 2007)

Ditto on the breeder that I have gotten all 3 of my dogs from and fully recommend... Health, temperament, ability, structure and trainability are essential in each breeding. Plus the bonus... the full siblings to the puppies I recommended are TOP dogs in obedience and agility.. Can't get much better than that.

Dawn


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jasonGSD01 said:


> Yeah I am in no big hurry. If I have to wait for 3-6 months for the right breeder and pup then I will.
> .



In my experience, 3-6 months is kind of a big hurry.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Emoore said:


> In my experience, 3-6 months is kind of a big hurry.


This is not my first or second GSD, I know what I want in a dog and just need to reserch a couple of breeders. My first GSD I spent 4 years reserching the breed and then waiting for a certian litter. 

I have a pretty good understanding on how to read pedi. I have titles on my GSD in advance obendiance, SCH, tracking, hearding and agility. 

So 3-6 months to me is not being in a hurry but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering if you can tell me what "advance obendiance" consists of? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> Hey I was just wondering if you can tell me what "advance obendiance" consists of? Thanks, Jeff


This is a question more suited for the trainning scetion but I will answer it for you anyways. Hope this helps you understand. 

Novice

Heel on Leash and Figure Eight – show whether the dog has learned to watch its handler and adjust its pace to stay with the handler. 

Heel Free – The dog and handler perform a heeling pattern for the judge with the dog off-leash. 

Stand for Examination – The dog must stay in a standing position as its handler walks a short distance away. The judge will then lightly touch the dog on the head, the body and the hindquarters. The handler then returns to the dog. 

Recall – Demonstrates that the dog will come to the handler on command. 

Long Sit (1 minute) – The dog must remain sitting in the presence of other dogs while the handler stands across the ring. 

Long Down (3 minutes) – dog must remain in a down position in the presence of other dogs while the handler stands across the ring. 
 
Open 

The second level includes more complicated exercises; the dog must be able to perform a variety of tasks and follow commands either by voice or signal. Exercises include:

Heel Free and Figure Eight – Same as Novice, but off leash
 
Drop on Recall – The dog must come to the handler when called from across the ring and on the handler’s command or signal drop into a down position and then on command or signal from the handler resume coming to the handler.

Retrieve on Flat – Demonstrates a dog’s ability to retrieve an object on command. 

Retrieve Over High Jump – The dog must jump over an obstacle in order to retrieve an object and then jump the obstacle again to return it to the handler. 

Broad Jump – This exercise shows that the dog is able to jump a width that is twice as long as the dog is tall. 

Long Sit (3 minutes) – similar to the long sit in Novice, but the position must be held for a longer period of time with the handler out of the dog’s sight. 

Long Down (5 minutes) – dog must remain in a down position with the handler out of sight.

Utility – The third and highest level of obedience competition. Exercises include: But I like to call it advance. I know advance is not the right word used but most people have no clue what you mean when you say Utility.

Signal Exercise – shows the dog’s ability to understand and correctly respond to the handler’s signal to stand, stay, down, sit and come. No voice commands are given; only hand signals are allowed. 

Scent Discrimination – shows the dog’s ability to find the handler’s scent among a pile of articles.

Directed Retrieve – proves the dog’s ability to follow a directional signal to retrieve a glove and promptly return it to the handler. 

Moving Stand and Examination – the dog must heel, stand and stay as the handler moves away. The dog must stay and accept an examination by the judge and return to the handler on command.

Directed Jumping – the dog must go away from the handler, turn and sit. Then, the dog must clear whichever jump its handler indicates and promptly return to the handler.

Qualifying Performance

indicates that the dog has performed all the required exercises according to AKC and justifies the awarding of the obedience title. A qualifying score is earned when more than 50 percent of the points are awarded for each exercise, with a total of at least 170 points. A perfect score in any class is 200. A dog that have received a qualifying score in their class receive a dark green ribbon to indicate that they have earned a "leg," or qualifying score toward their title. 

Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think that people were saying 3-6 months is a big hurry has nothing to do with your research. Many breeders have long waiting lists, more than 3 - 6 months


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Jason,
I'm not quite sure where Cliff is located?......BUT...I would also PM him in regards to a nice, sound WL puppy. Perhaps he can recommend someone also, or may have a litter available himself....?! I would definitely check it out!
Best wishes!
Robin


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jasonGSD01 said:


> This is not my first or second GSD, I know what I want in a dog and just need to reserch a couple of breeders. My first GSD I spent 4 years reserching the breed and then waiting for a certian litter.
> 
> I have a pretty good understanding on how to read pedi. I have titles on my GSD in advance obendiance, SCH, tracking, hearding and agility.
> 
> So 3-6 months to me is not being in a hurry but thanks for your concern.





Dainerra said:


> I think that people were saying 3-6 months is a big hurry has nothing to do with your research. Many breeders have long waiting lists, more than 3 - 6 months


 This is exactly what I mean. That and life/biology/bad luck tends to get in the way when you _really_ want something.



I'm sorry if it sounds like I was trying to lecture you. I should have put a smiley. I've had fits trying to get a puppy here lately. I selected my breeder and put down my deposit. The first two breedings, the female wasn't actually pregnant. The 3rd litter had only one male (I wanted a boy) and he was promised to someone else. My deposit was bumped to the 4th litter. . . which wasn't even conceived yet. I asked the breeder for my deposit back, they pointed to a "non-refundable" clause on their website and only gave me half back. So now, more than six months later, I'm out half my deposit and still no puppy on the horizon. Thus, my comment about 3-6 months being a big hurry.  Rescuing didn't take nearly as long.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Emoore said:


> This is exactly what I mean. That and life/biology/bad luck tends to get in the way when you _really_ want something.
> I'm sorry if it sounds like I was trying to lecture you.


Didn't come off that way to me. Sorry if I came across rude. Today is a bad day dealing with the x and trying to get my daughter for x-mas.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I think that people were saying 3-6 months is a big hurry has nothing to do with your research. Many breeders have long waiting lists, more than 3 - 6 months


I totaly agree. Just thinking if the right breeder just happen to have a litter that fell with in a time line of 3-6 months then cool. 

Lets just say for the record that 3-6 months is my ideal time line. And that I dont have to rush to find something with in that 3-6 months.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Gosh, I probably have puppies coming that would fit your 'order', but I am in NY. Did you look at Austerlitz? But I know you want a black one. I too waited for my black female, and I did have her shipped from Oklahoma to NY, with no problems. Dont limit yourself geographically to get the right pup.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I just saw that someone recommended "Adel Haus".....I would like to 2nd or 3rd that!!
We have had the pleasure of seeing a few of her dogs and handling them....so I can say with 1st hand info...that they were very nice!
Robin


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I know someone but he is white 
Does breeder has to be black anyways?

JK 
Sorry, I could not resist, LOL :lurking:


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Jason,
> I'm not quite sure where Cliff is located?......BUT...I would also PM him in regards to a nice, sound WL puppy. Perhaps he can recommend someone also, or may have a litter available himself....?! I would definitely check it out!
> Best wishes!
> Robin


Cliff Anderson is a good person to contact, we won't be having our black litter til mid summer. But he may even have a litter on grounds and I wouldn't turn none of his dogs down. You will find more of his posts under bloodlines and pedigrees


----------

